# brands of sonic or spray anti-bark collars for 4.8-lb Chi?



## chifoster (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi, I have a new foster Chihuahua who is MUCH smaller of any dog I've fostered before, so my the spray anti-bark collars I've used before (Premier Gentle Spray Anti-bark Dog Collar) are just too big and heavy to put on him.

Could anyone suggest another brand of spray collar that they've had work well on a 5 pound Chi? 

Poor little guy is traumatized from being abandoned at 10 years old and has barked himself hoarse - he barks whenever he hears things, like me walking around the house (he's in his own room with his foster buddy), or another dog or cat moving around in the middle of the night. Just need it to get him through the night quietly!!

Thank you for any advice!!!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Awwwwww.... poor baby. What an awful thing to happen to him. I've looked and looked for something to use with Ernie, my barker, 4.6 lbs. I can't find anything. The most effective thing I've found is to give a quick squirt of water using a small water bottle that you can find at any $ store. But don't know if that would help you at night. :-(


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I dont really believe in those types of collars. I think that maybe he needs to feel secure as he has been through so many changes in his life lately. Try not closing him off in a room and just keep him near by with a lot of love, affection and positive training. If you need something to use for corrective training to get his attention, trywhat Pidge mentioned above, a spray water bottle. Dont stress over it as he will feed off of your stress and it can cause him to be even more insecure and worsen the problem...jmo


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

ur chi has been traumatized so much...why put him through more with those awful collars...sigh. you should really youtube those collars and see how when humans put them on...they hurt as hell. its like shock therapy...so inhumane. or if you really dont understand put one on yourself and see if u would ever ever ever put one on your dogs again let alone a small chi....who has very sensitive necks....poor thing.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol!!! yoshismom lin mentioned it not me hehehe! thanks for giving me credit though lmaoooo! spray bottles are much better than those bark collars...and chis are supposed to bark at movements!!! geeeez


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

hmmm..... well that's about Brody's size. I would NEVER, under any circumstances, put an anti bark collar on him. That is how the poor thing communicates. He's jumpy, he's been abused or at least neglected. I'd give him some slack and treat him with love and compassion instead of trying to get him to stop vocalizing. 

I wouldn't spray him in the face with a water bottle either. He needs love and understanding and a kind hand. Not another human coming at him to blast him in the face with water. I think that's cruel.

Not to mention his age!! He is 10 years plus?! He is a little old man. I wouldn't even consider harsh "training" methods with this poor old dog. It's possible he can't even hear sounds normally or has some dementia, causing him to bark. 

I can't help but think your methods for fostering Chihuahua's is way off base. I feel very sorry for the dog in your care.


----------



## chifoster (Jan 15, 2010)

omg I would NEVER use a shock bark collar!!! the spray one I use just give a little spray of lemon scented water when they bark, its just like having a tiny automated spray bottle under their chin. The sonic ones emit a quick short "beep", which is like shaking your keys only not as bad.

Usually they only have to get sprayed twice, and they quickly figure out that if the collar is on, they don't want to get sprayed so they don't bark. I don't leave it on all the time, they can bark all they want in the daytime, but at night, it really helps if the rest of my household (and my neighbors) can get some sleep!

thank you so much for all the helpful suggestions. I do hope you're right its about him being stressed. He does it even if I'm holding him or in the room with him, and when he's in my lap too. Last night I tried sleeping in their with them for a while, but it didn't seem to help at all, actually he seemed more barky. He did finally settle down, maybe tired himself out, around 1am. Since he's so small and luckily his bark is not too loud... his prior home didn't say anything about barking when they dumped him at the shelter, so hopefully he'll settle, or get adopted soon and maybe not be so nervous/barking there. I know they know when they're fosters - and not furevers. 

Thanks again!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hmmm shoulda been more precise on ur question haha. u almost got a hate crowd comig at you with lighted torches lmao! hmmm but to bark is to be free. you shouldnt use a collar of any kind that sprays out lemon scented water...what in the world. thats like that japanese torture method that a drop of water on the forehead drops and keeps dropping...oh the annoyance! let the senior bark! bark bark bark. what if one day a burglar came into the house or was prowling outside...he has the collar on but isnt allowed to bark...what then!


----------



## chifoster (Jan 15, 2010)

I did say "sonic or spray" in my first post and in the title, but somehow this thread went off in a different direction! 

I find spray collars make dogs feel more secure just by being on them - in the same way a trained dog is calmer and happier even when not being given commands. Like a child in a house with rules. Anyway, I guess they don't make spray or sonic collars small enough, so tonight I'm going to try some other 'destressing' ideas... classical music turned on low in his room to try to mask the sounds outside, rescue remedy in his water, etc.

I really appreciate everyone's advice & support here. I have lots of foster experience, but not with such a tiny dog. Thank you!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Is he crated at night? What are his sleeping arrangements like? I agree with your de-stressing ideas. Also, make sure he has eaten, pottied, and had some exercise before bed so that he is tired and ready to go to sleep. 

Is he crated in a room with other dogs? Perhaps their rustling around startles him and starts the barking. I'd put him in a quiet room with music or a fan running, a comfy bed and cover the crate completely with a blanket in order to decrease his stimulation.

If he starts in, try to ignore as best you can. Maybe a quiet shhhhhhh to make sure he knows you are there, but no sprays. 

There's a DAP plug in that might work for him. It helps to decrease high stress levels.

Good luck. Poor old man.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol! this went off in the wrong direction because none of us use those kinda collars hehehe


----------

